# Where's everyone from?



## dased (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm new to this website but not new to the disorder. I live in the south, in Georgia, USA. Is anyone else from this part of the country?


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

alot of folks have said where they're from in this thread:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=247


----------



## SilentChaos (Jul 11, 2007)

Layla, thanks for the link.. perhaps it could be a sticky?


----------

